# patonga creek this weekend



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

hey guys soz for the inconvice i havent been able to get down there i should be able this week just crusin sorry i havent been able to get down there i shouls be able to get down there this weekend for sure unless something goes wrong (eg:some one dies, car dies,etc...) so guys u are all welcome to come


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry mate but this weekends the barlings beach trip have to do it another time.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

nar thats kool hope u guys have a ball give us some good reports( hope)

and just crusin can u point out places to fish and wat time the run in is plz


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Dan i would look at an afternoon fish. High tide in the creek should be around 4 to 4.30 in the arvo only a small tide around 1.1m

I would fish just north of the moored boats. Its pretty shallow there and look for patch were there is weed and then clear sand. Just bounce an sp or gulp worm around there sx40 has worked to. I like the jelly prawn wriglers there too.

Cheers Dave


----------

